# Anleitung für Lowrance X85



## Vasco (19. Februar 2005)

Ich habe ein Lowrance X85 günstig erstehen können, leider OHNE Anleitung. Da aber ja meistens die Anleitungen auf Englisch sind und ich dieser Sprache nicht mächtig bin, suche ich diese auf Deutsch.
Gibt es das überhaupt? Hat wer eine Deutsche Anleitung für das X85 ?

Auf der Hp von Lowrance wurde ich nicht fündig #c 

Ich bin dankbar für alle Infos

Petri Heil
Vasco


----------



## Condor (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anleitung für Lowrance X85*

Hallo und willkommen im AB,

wart mal bis unser Norwegen-Moderator Kunze Deinen Beitrag entdeckt.

Glaub Bernd hat sone Anleitung rumliegen.

Ich hab leider das X88 DF.


MfG
Conder


----------



## Lachskiller (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anleitung für Lowrance X85*

Willkommen & viel Spass hier Im AB

GrußLK|welcome:


----------



## Andreas 25 (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anleitung für Lowrance X85*

Schau mal Hier, da wurde das Gerät inklusive deutscher Anleitung mal zum Verkauf angeboten!
Kontaktier Leguan8 doch mal, eventuell nennt er dir den Namen des Käufers, falls es jemand aus dem AB ist, dann kannst du von dort vielleicht eine Kopie bekommen!

Gruß Andreas!!!


----------



## Ossipeter (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anleitung für Lowrance X85*

Hallo Vasco,
hast du schon eine Gebrauchsanweisung für das X 85?


----------



## Vasco (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anleitung für Lowrance X85*

Gruss von Vasco ,nein ich warte noch ,bekomme sie noch von Leguan8 ansonst hörst noch wass von mir Danke meine E/m Adresse vasco_o@freesurf.ch
Kein Problem,

ich sende dir die Unterlagen im laufe der kommenden Woche zu. 

Björn


----------



## martin0 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anleitung für Lowrance X85*

hallo suche auch eine anleitung für ein lowtrance x85


----------

